# THIS SUNDAY - CYCLONE COASTER TRIBUTE RIDE for Charlie Greyson - January 18th - 10am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2015)

_*      With the California rain no longer in the forecast - The Charlie Greyson TRIBUTE RIDE is ON for THIS SUNDAY - The same details are posted on www.cyclonecoaster.com & our Facebook page too - Charlie's dear friend Walt Adams wanted everyone to enjoy the day with sunshine & temps in the 70's in honor of our friend Charlie - Charlie loved to ride all bicycles - so bring out the bicycle you love to ride 

So once again - YES - The Charlie Greyson TRIBUTE RIDE is back on for THIS SUNDAY January 18th @ 10am - where we will meet up at Walt's newly revamped Flying A Studio located @ 605 E Balboa Blvd - Newport Beach CA 92661- Walt would like people to show up @ 10:00am & we will ride from there a bit later - If you knew Charlie or not the ride is open to everyone who shares the love & the passion of the bicycle & to the people who are the current  caretakers of our vintage American bicycles right now - Charlie loved all bicycles - so lets see what you've got to ride - Please tell a friend & we'll see you SUNDAY January 18th - 

     For those who visited Newport Beach over the years - Chances are you probably saw Charlie riding around on one of his many beautiful bicycles - Charlie had worked @ every bicycle shop in the area over the years in Newport Beach - He was a mentor to many in the hobby & one of the people responsible for the vintage balloon bicycle "strand cruiser" movement that started here in California with the stripped down boardwalk cruisers - When it came to bicycles - Charlie was the man who could do anything with a bicycle from straightening a frame - fork - rim - whatever to fine tuning on a Campy derailer & chances are if you rode a bicycle in Newport Beach along the beach from the 1960's until now - you more than likely spoke or ran into Charlie - a friend - a mentor - a legend who lived modestly in his favorite town - Newport Beach California  

     Charlie lived his life with a real passion for bicycles & the beach life style since he landed himself in Newport Beach as a teenager - Charlie took odd jobs working at the various bike shops in the area, so he quickly became the go to guy in the local cycling community - I like to say, whether its true or not, that the Balloon Tire bicycle craze was born on the beaches of Southern California, and primarily in Newport Beach, and Charlie was a big part of that scene @ all the bicycle shops building up customs that are still around today - He loved all bicycles from his 1930's Shelby Speedline Airflo - to a Cooks Brothers one off build 3 bar 26" strand cruiser he built up with his friends Gary Cook & Jack Witmer & Neon Green Yo Eddy Team Fat Chance mountain bike with only the best top notch components on them - to a custom Indian Tribute Custom boardtrack racer that was his favorite rider on the strand - Charlie lived life how he wanted - He was also in the 60's surf band the Centurians playing surf music on his guitar back in the day which the song " Bullwinkle part II " which was most notably used in Quentin Tarantino movie Pulp Fiction where Charlie & the boys from the Centurians were surprised from a call to ask them to use the music in Pulp Fiction & were there @ the red carpet premeir when it opened - what a blast  ...

     Newport Beach will never be the same - Charlie was a part of the scenery for as long as I have been riding - You are a local legend my friend who will be missed - you made the World a better place Charlie - Godspeed .... Frank*_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 16, 2015)

*Looks like the weather will be great on this Sunday for the Charlie Tribute ride with temps @ 72 degrees & California sunshine - I will be on the Cook Bros 26" 3 bar that Charlie sold me in his honor - See everyone on Sunday - Frank*


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 18, 2015)

Charlie must of been smiling down on us today! Very nice tribute and ride! Thanks Charlie! RIP


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Very cool to see all the riders show up and tell cool stories about Charlie.


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 18, 2015)

Great day thank you Charlie for bringing us all together you will be missed dearly !!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dang I wish I coulda made it, but had to go into work today Great turnout!


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks Charlie, this is whats its all about !


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 21, 2015)

*A great turnout at the Charlie Greyson tribute ride today ... Thank you Walt for getting the ride together at the Flying A Studio this morning where friends from far and near came out to share memories and great stories during the day where we visited the Wedge - Charlie's flagpole which will have a plaque in his honor later & we rode to the black top at the beach by 15th street where friends shared stories of Charlie before riding to Huntington Beach Pier and back ... 

Charlie will always be right there with us as we ride here in his town Newport Beach & watching over us as we pass the importance of knowledge of these great old bicycles onto our family - friends & fellow riders as we keep Charlie's memory & philosophy alive & present in our hobby & in everyday life ...Thank you everyone for the stories & the day
& thank you Charlie for being you & touching our lives in a positive way ... Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------

